
Weird sorting behaviour in Firefox - yangshun
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44539779/why-does-this-incorrect-sorting-a-comparator-that-returns-boolean-work-in-fire
======
bryanrasmussen
It really seems to me that this kind of question used to be answered in
StackOverflow all the time, now everyone is confused and thinks the question
is about how to sort the array.

And this is often the kind of question I want answered (on edit: not how to
sort the array, but the question about why is this weird thing I wouldn't
expect to happen happening anyway - more esoteric questions).

Sure StackOverflow is an improvement on the global syntax search that was the
whole internet at one time, or a good source for give me a bunch of examples
that clarify the otherwise obtuse documentation but for me at least it is no
longer useful for finding out anything that isn't quite straight ahead and
easy to answer.

